# New puppy lurches at other dogs



## lcsparrow70 (Feb 6, 2014)

My 8 week old is lurching at my other dogs (and cat but not as bad with the cat). She lowers her head, stalks, and jumps on and/or bites my dogs. I have stopped her when I see her starting to pounce or even shows a stance by saying no and tapping her. Is there anything else I can do? At this point, she believes she's playing, but I'm afraid it will turn ugly quick. It's scaring my other dogs so I know this is not acceptable play behavior. At first my other dogs would warn her, now they are cowering and turning away. Should I put her on a leash to correct the behavior? She has also tried to mount my smaller dog as well as bite her back legs (this is a herding dog instinct I know but needs correction). Looking for other suggestions. She's not growling. She's just trying to play but it's not acceptable. She is brand new to the pack. She's been with us for only a few days not even a week yet so she is still trying to figure out her place in the pack. I am going to start obedience training and leash training now that she's adapted to her new home and house training is successful. Hopefully, it's an issue that can be corrected simply by supplying a sense of direction and purpose. She has shown a positive work ethic. I have done some short sessions with her - teaching her not to jump on me but to sit to get attention for example- simple manners discipline. She responds quite well to the brief training moments even when I have corrected her about lurching. She is also sensitive. When I have really gotten on turn her (put my hand on her neck and told her no as I pushed her to the floor when she's not listening), she will retreat to her crate but eventually return and join the group and be much more reserved. However, I don't want her scared so please tell me if that's too harsh. I don't push harshly just apply pressure which causes her to lay down. I have only done that twice because she would not listen. The other times I simply have had to say no and/or tap her on the side to get her out of that mindset. She then stops and her body language changes to more relaxed as well as the other dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with you that she is just playing. She is only 8 weeks old old and you have only had her for a few days. She is very young and settling in. I think it is way too soon to start obedience work and I do agree also with you that turning on her and putting your hand on her neck was too harsh. I really think at this point it would be better to limit the playtime she has with your other dogs and instead spend more one on one time with the pup. I would also suggest you play with her - a flit pole which she may enjoy chasing and pouncing on to give her an acceptable outlet for her energy.


----------



## lcsparrow70 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok thanks I have found that using her rope to play with has helped her adjust her play and not focus so on the other dogs. She has settled down today and has lessened her lurching at the other dogs. I have never heard of a flit pole but will look into it. I did just start getting her attention before she would lurch at the other dogs by using her rope which helped to deter her from chasing them. I stopped using the hand to reprimand her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a flirt pole, you could simply tie a toy to the end of a rope that is attached to a rod,stick etc. then you just fling it around the room and let the little pup chase it all she wants. It will quickly tire her out and use up a lot of her energy.


----------



## lcsparrow70 (Feb 6, 2014)

Got one coming today! She has stopped lurching at the other dogs. I think it's just getting acquainted and understanding the routine. She now plays with my dogs and is becoming one of the gang. I owe it to my other dogs really. I observed them more closely and realized they were actually teaching the puppy. Because of them she has learned the parameters of the yard (my Poodle would gently coax her back towards the house when she got close to the road), learned how to play less rough, learned to go inside when I call by watching the other dogs, etc. I have had this happen before. My first dog taught my Poodle then she taught the Cavalier. Now the Cavi is teaching the GSD with the help of mama Poodle. She's even figured out the whole time to do obedience session. She has joined in with the others. She's learned to sit first before anybody gets a treat. I haven't tried much more than sit and come in a very low key situation. My sessions are more game like in the beginning. Every dog I've owned has turned out to be a well mannered dog and is quite happy. I just had forgotten about the herding dog aspect. My first dog used to do the lurching this one is doing (Pembroke Corgi)






























. I remembered after I posted. She is just doing something her breed is made for so we have started having her follow us in the yard to focus that trait in a different direction. She hasn't done it since I posted. I have a Jolly ball and when she gets older, I will let her do some games with it. In the mean time, I am going to use the flirt pole to get the edge off until we can start more focused training and give her a job. When she's about 18 months, my son is going to start jogging with her. Before then, we need to walk her so I started the following process before I start the leash training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lcsparrow70 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you! As soon as it came, I took her outside and played with her. She loves it, AND she gets to lurch at it and not get in trouble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Check out around 2 minutes and see if any of it looks familiar. Listen to what I am saying and doing...


----------

